# Need advice people!



## Laur95 (Feb 18, 2017)

Okay so I've been on prep for about a month now for a bikini PCA comp in 2 months and 2 weeks from today which is 10 weeks out from the show now and I'm struggling to get my body fat down and I can still see some cellulite on the back of my legs and bum which will not look great on stage at all, I'm about 5,4 and about 8/9 stone in weight, 
Anyways I was doing so well on prep but it was my nephews b day 2 days ago and that threw me completely off the diet and I pigged out on everything from chocolate to pizza to cake everything and the binge carried on for 3 days now and I'm really panicking thinking I've spoilt it all and I've put so much money and effort into the prep I don't want to quit so I need advice on if 2 months is enough time to get lean and if I'm gonna be ready on time, should I just forget about the binge and move on or just quit now cause I've already ruined it? Help me!!


----------



## brazey (Feb 19, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Inner Rage (Feb 19, 2017)

Welcome.
Just my opinion..but 2 months is a good amount of time to accomplish alot of things.


----------



## so1970 (Feb 20, 2017)

Plenty of time . Hit it hard and then be proud of your accomplishments.
.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2017)

Laur95 said:


> Okay so I've been on prep for about a month now for a bikini PCA comp in 2 months and 2 weeks from today which is 10 weeks out from the show now and I'm struggling to get my body fat down and I can still see some cellulite on the back of my legs and bum which will not look great on stage at all, I'm about 5,4 and about 8/9 stone in weight,
> Anyways I was doing so well on prep but it was my nephews b day 2 days ago and that threw me completely off the diet and I pigged out on everything from chocolate to pizza to cake everything and the binge carried on for 3 days now and I'm really panicking thinking I've spoilt it all and I've put so much money and effort into the prep I don't want to quit so I need advice on if 2 months is enough time to get lean and if I'm gonna be ready on time, should I just forget about the binge and move on or just quit now cause I've already ruined it? Help me!!



Welcome.

Do you have a prep coach?


----------

